# Does any one know this stitch.



## mama879

It is a free pattern but I only speak English.... Help


----------



## knit4ES

the picture is a bit blurry... could you furnish the actual link?


----------



## mama879

It was on pinterest. I'll have to look.


----------



## rkr

It's beautiful - it and the the ombre yarn really show each other to best advantage....


----------



## mama879

No I forgot I could not access her .com acc. so I took a picture of it that is when I realized it was not in English.


----------



## mama879

I know and I have the perfect yarn for this to just need to figure it out.


----------



## krestiekrew

Did you click on the bottom of the picture on Pinterest? Sometimes that takes you to site. Other option is to give link to Pinterest page


----------



## jvallas

I think "Beatrice tuck stitch" which still doesn't get me anywhere.

But this German site at least shows a good photo. http://www.annelum.de/?p=561


----------



## knit4ES

jvallas said:


> I think "Beatrice tuck stitch" which still doesn't get me anywhere.
> 
> But this German site at least shows a good photo. http://www.annelum.de/?p=561


Here's something I found that seems to be on the right track... got chopsticks and noodles handy?
http://makeitgiveit.blogspot.com/2013/05/knitting-tuck-stitch-tutorial.html


----------



## jvallas

knit4ES said:


> Here's something I found that seems to be on the right track... got chopsticks and noodles handy?
> http://makeitgiveit.blogspot.com/2013/05/knitting-tuck-stitch-tutorial.html


Oh, you're a funny one! That's pretty cool. If I weren't supposed to be packing, I'd probably get right on that!
:sm01:


----------



## no1girl

jvallas said:


> I think "Beatrice tuck stitch" which still doesn't get me anywhere.
> 
> But this German site at least shows a good photo. http://www.annelum.de/?p=561


Very pretty indeed!


----------



## jvallas

I'm getting the feeling that might be a machine stitch pattern.


----------



## rainie

Rib 4k4p for 6 rows
Purl 2rows
Rib 4p4k for 6 rows
knit 2 rows

It doesn't help that the item is tapered.


----------



## jvallas

rainie said:


> Rib 4k4p for 6 rows
> Purl 2rows
> Rib 4p4k for 6 rows
> knit 2 rows
> 
> It doesn't help that the item is tapered.


Back to my packing, because my fingers are itching to swatch that!!!
:sm01:


----------



## rainie

OBTW I have not tried this out. I'm counting and guessing.


----------



## jmcret05

This may be a little clearer.


----------



## KroSha

There's a downloadable PDF version of the stitch on Ravelry here:

Snood Modell 127 pattern by Käte Stödter

Still in German, but not blurry...


----------



## Wendy2Pederson

Here is a PDF but it is in German.


----------



## Yarn Happy

there a translator for knitting terms on Knitting Fool
http://www.knittingfool.com/Reference/Translations.aspx


----------



## Taffyben

Kfb That might be knit front and back side of stitch


----------



## Hilary4

I found an English translation for in the round here: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/McLovin/snood-modell-127


----------



## KroSha

Hilary4 said:


> I found an English translation for in the round here: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/McLovin/snood-modell-127


Great find - - but I must say, I don't understand the photo on that Ravelry page ??? !!!


----------



## beaz

duplicate


----------



## nutcracker1

My German is good enough that I could help you, if I could see it. But it is blurry and small.


----------



## BlueBerry36

Wow I've seen it too an loved it but it was German an I only one word in German.. But Thanks for the pattern directions


----------



## Fluteplayer7

I found the pattern on Ravelry in German. As soon as I get my kids off to school I'll translate it for you.


----------



## Fluteplayer7

Maybe your German is better than mine. The abbreviations are throwing me off. 

M-Zahl teilbar durch 8 mit NS 3,5:
1. - 4. Rd.: 4 M re, 4 M li im Wechsel str.
5. - 8. Rd.: li M
9. - 12. Rd.: 4 M li, 4 M re Wechsel str.
13. - 16. Rd.: re M
Die 1. - 16. Rd. fortl. wdh., locker stricken !
Anleitung:
Dieses Modell wird in Runden gestrickt.
216 M anschl. u. zur Rd. schließen. Für den Rollrand 12 Rd. gl. re str. Danach 28 cm im Grundm. str. Als Abschluss für den Rollrand weitere 12 Rd. gl. re str. M. locker abk.


----------



## Butterfly1943

That sure is pretty. Would like to try it myself.


----------



## just4brown

The one on the German site is lovely. I would make that.


----------



## LunaDragon

I am trying to understand many of the foreign patterns I find. I can find translations of many symbols but I do not understand how to read the patterns format just yet. good luck


----------



## puppe5

Go to Ravelry: Snood Modell 127, it has the same stich


----------



## grandma-s

My computer translated part of it but not the pattern. Apparently it is the same pattern as Snood on Ravelry - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snood-modell-127 - picture does not do it justice if it is the same pattern. Also said to search Beatrice Cloth, hope this helps.


----------



## RoxyCatlady

grandma-s said:


> My computer translated part of it but not the pattern. Apparently it is the same pattern as Snood on Ravelry - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snood-modell-127 - picture does not do it justice if it is the same pattern. Also said to search Beatrice Cloth, hope this helps.


But it isn't in English.


----------



## cme1cms

Will someone interpret exactly what the directions from the cast on through at least the first 8 rows or more if necessary. Just need to get a rhythm of the pattern, etc. This is too beautiful to pass up simply because we speak, read English only!


----------



## rainie

This is in the round: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/McLovin/snood-modell-127
Instructions:

CO 216 sts and join in the round.
For a rolled edge, knit 12 rounds.
Make 28 ridges according to pattern (below).
Knit 12 rounds. Cast off loosely.
Pattern:

Rnds 1-4: ~ k4, p4, rep from ~
Rnds 5-8: purl
Rnds 9-12: ~ p4, k4, rep from ~
Rnds 13-16: knit


----------



## Frau D.

Cast on 5 St.
1. 1kfb (incr. by knitting one into the front and back of the same stitch), K 4
2. P4, K1, 1kfb
3. 1 kfb,p2, k4
4. p4, k3, 1kfb

5.1 kfb, knit to the end of the row
6. knit to last stitch, 1kfb
7. 1kfb, purl to end of row
8.knit to last stitch, kfb
9. 1kfb, P4, k4, p4
10. k4, p4, k4, p1, 1kfb
11. 1kfb, k2,p4,k4,p4
12. k4, p4,k4,p3,1kfb

13.1kfb, k to end of row
14. purl to end, 1kfb in last st
15. 1kfb, knit to end of row
16. bind off 4 st, purl to end and 1kfb in last stitch

Row 1-16 is repeated for pattern

hope this helps.


----------



## mama879

Frau D. said:


> Cast on 5 St.
> 1. 1kfb (incr. by knitting one into the front and back of the same stitch), K 4
> 2. P4, K1, 1kfb
> 3. 1 kfb,p2, k4
> 4. p4, k3, 1kfb
> 
> 5.1 kfb, knit to the end of the row
> 6. knit to last stitch, 1kfb
> 7. 1kfb, purl to end of row
> 8.knit to last stitch, kfb
> 9. 1kfb, P4, k4, p4
> 10. k4, p4, k4, p1, 1kfb
> 11. 1kfb, k2,p4,k4,p4
> 12. k4, p4,k4,p3,1kfb
> 
> 13.1kfb, k to end of row
> 14. purl to end, 1kfb in last st
> 15. 1kfb, knit to end of row
> 16. bind of 4 st, purl to end and 1kfb in last stitch
> 
> Row 1-16 is repeated for pattern
> 
> hope this helps.


This is it thank you thank you thank you.
Wow this is amazing have some others translating to I was looking up some of the wording should have just waited. I knew you ladies would come through... All of you are wonderful thank you.


----------



## mama879

Frau D. said:


> Cast on 5 St.
> 1. 1kfb (incr. by knitting one into the front and back of the same stitch), K 4
> 2. P4, K1, 1kfb
> 3. 1 kfb,p2, k4
> 4. p4, k3, 1kfb
> 
> 5.1 kfb, knit to the end of the row
> 6. knit to last stitch, 1kfb
> 7. 1kfb, purl to end of row
> 8.knit to last stitch, kfb
> 9. 1kfb, P4, k4, p4
> 10. k4, p4, k4, p1, 1kfb
> 11. 1kfb, k2,p4,k4,p4
> 12. k4, p4,k4,p3,1kfb
> 
> 13.1kfb, k to end of row
> 14. purl to end, 1kfb in last st
> 15. 1kfb, knit to end of row
> 16. bind of 4 st, purl to end and 1kfb in last stitch
> 
> Row 1-16 is repeated for pattern
> 
> hope this helps.


So sorry just realized you just joined KP welcome so many talented people here including you. Enjoy the site.


----------



## Frau D.

Glad I could help. Let me know if you need anything else translated.


----------



## sanchezs

Here is the stitch on Ravelry for free. It's not on the diagonal but it is the stitch.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snood-modell-127


----------



## paulalp

At the bottom of this site there is a chart. Maybe that will help. It is called Beatrice Tuch
http://kerstinkarla.com/category/beatrice-tuch/


----------



## GrammyB6753

Looks like a solid ripple stitch pattern


----------



## 35irises

After a lot of searching, I think I have found it on Ravelry. It is listed as a pattern for a snood/cowl but on the website annelum.de she has adapted
it to be a shawl in the shape of Dragenschwanz, also on Ravelry. I hope this helps: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snood-modell-127


----------



## pollux

rainie said:


> Rib 4k4p for 6 rows
> Purl 2rows
> Rib 4p4k for 6 rows
> knit 2 rows
> 
> It doesn't help that the item is tapered.


I almost agree: after the first 6 rows of ribs, we need 2 rows of reverse stockinette, so if knitting in the round 2 rows of purl will do the job but on 2 needles it would be 1 row purl, 1 row knit, then the other way for the next set of ribs


----------



## doddie

There is a program that you can use to translate the pattern to English.


----------



## cme1cms

Thanks so very much. I will get right on it....


----------



## cme1cms

Thanks a bunch. Here it comes.


----------



## swissingrid

The pattern says there is a snood on ravelry with the same pattern stitch, but I haven't looked.


----------



## fshinbaum

I think the pattern is on ravelry - Snood Modell 127 by Käte Stödter. The pattern is only in German but 2 commenters offered these possible instructions:

1. knit 4/purl 4 rib repeat for four rows,  then stockinette (all knit) for four rows,  knit 4/purl 4 repeat for four rows,  then reverse stockinette (all purl) for four rows in the round.

2. four of garter stitch, four rows k4, p4, then four rows of p4, k4, then four rows of garter stitch (or reverse stockinette)


----------



## amincan

Hello!
I posted this request on the newcomber thread and a woman suggested contacting you regarding help in translating the pattern.
Here's the link to my post and thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-455721-1.html#10486144

I tried to use google translate in addition to some English :German knitting translation tables but it will be a long and trial and error process not knowing German.

Here's a link to the pattern on Schachenmayr

http://de.schachenmayr.com/patterns/weste-s8618/schachenmayr-free-pattern-s8618-weste_de.pdf

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for reading!


----------



## KroSha

amincan said:


> Hello!
> I posted this request on the newcomber thread and a woman suggested contacting you regarding help in translating the pattern.
> Here's the link to my post and thread
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-455721-1.html#10486144
> 
> I tried to use google translate in addition to some English :German knitting translation tables but it will be a long and trial and error process not knowing German.
> 
> Here's a link to the pattern on Schachenmayr
> 
> http://de.schachenmayr.com/patterns/weste-s8618/schachenmayr-free-pattern-s8618-weste_de.pdf
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for reading!


Hello amincan,

I see that you're new here - - welcome - - so you wouldn't likely know this yet...

Usually when you post a comment without either a "Quote Reply" or without addressing a certain member, the assumption is that your comment is directed either to the OP (original poster) or to the general membership.

The lovely member who offered the translation from German in this case was "Frau D." - - and she may or may not still be "watching" this topic, and if she is, she may or may not realize that this is addressed to her.

The best thing to do is to send her a PM with the request and your link - - do you know how to do that ???
__________


----------



## beaz

there is a knitting chart here:








skylady82's Drachenschwanz „Kaminabend“ nach Anleitung von „Tuch Beatrice“







www.ravelry.com


----------



## jmcret05

Take a look at this. Tuch Beatrice

Google translated this from Polish and it make sense. It is called Tuch Beatrice.


----------



## kaypriest

jvallas said:


> I think "Beatrice tuck stitch" which still doesn't get me anywhere.
> 
> But this German site at least shows a good photo. Tuch Beatrice – ein Wahnsinnseffekt | AnneluM


There is a link to free pattern in this article.


----------

